# Lump in 5 year old's neck



## lily24

I'm petrified.

He has a lump (pea sized) in his neck. Has been there, and I think gotten slightly bigger for at least 7 weeks.

Doc says its nothing as he had a sore throat a few months ago and it was related to that but he's fine now and its still there.

Accidentally came across an article tonight about neuroblastoma and now Iv convinced myself he's ill :dohh:

He is having a lot of mood swings lately, could just be a faze? Never has been a big eater and always fussy, so can't say he's off his food? But what worries me is he complains of tummy pain before poo'ing and also sore bum when he poo's?!

I'm so worried going back to docs tomorrow but looking for someone to tell me their child had a lump on their neck and was fine :cry:


----------



## Shiv

my Lo has several lumps on her neck and behind her ears, they are just glands that are more prominent because they are only little and don't have too much hair. She has had hers since she was born and the Dr told me not to worry, I am sure it is nothing but get a second opinion to put your mind at rest and STOP googling!


----------



## LoraLoo

I think lumps in the neck area can be quite common, especially if child has had an ear/nose/throat infection etc, however, you are absolutely doing the right thing taking him back just to be on the safe side. Hope everything goes ok, Im sure it will xx


----------



## MiniKiwi

I've had a swollen gland in my neck for years! It's right on the side of my neck, below my ear. I've had it checked by numerous doctors over the last few years and they're all convinced it's nothing to worry about. It's bigger than a pea, maybe two peas and you can actually see it just by looking at my neck.

Try not to stress yourself unnecessarily hun, just make sure you've got all the questions you want to ask the doctor ready for tomorrow. I doubt it's related to a bit of constipation he's having atm. Best of luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

I would wait several months before worrying over what is probably just a swollen gland. Glands are supposed to swell when you're sick, that's where the body fights off nasties and it is very common for them to remain swollen for some time after you feel better. Sometimes you can even get a swollen gland in response to an illness without ever feeling ill, if your body fights it off before you feel sick. 

If he complains of tummy pain before pooing and a sore bum after going, that sounds like an entirely separate issue of constipation, especially if you said he's a picky eater. Try upping his water intake and adding more things with good fibre, fruit etc into his diet.


----------



## lily24

Thank you everyone. :flower:


----------



## Septie

My 22 months old has two lumps - one on his right, and now one on his left. They are lymphnodes. Most likely perfectly normal - they could just develop with a cold/infection and then take months to go away (or even stay).If you've been to the doc already, I'd think they are perfectly normal (as you, I've worried a bit, but reading up, peds should be able to tell the difference). And kids may well be fighting something all the time - we've been to the doc for a well check up with what we thought was a perfectly healthy toddler, and voila, a slighty red and inflamed eardrum and nose...those lymphnodes around the neck help in fighting off all that stuff.


----------



## Baronessgogo

My son has a lump on his neck which has been there for over 6 months. Took him to the doctor last week and they said if there was just the one lump then they would leave it, but the doctor found another lump in his groin. She said these were enlarged lymph nodes and he had a blood test on Thursday to see if there is anything wrong. Im waiting for the results this week and i'm absolutely terrified.

Sorry this wasnt a reassuring post but just wanted to say get it checked out if you are worried.


----------

